# For Sale Maxima VG30 Engine Parts - cheap



## MrBadExample (May 11, 2004)

I recently replaced the VG30 (3.0L V6) engine in my Hardbody pickup with a VG30 engine from a Maxima. The Maxima engine came from the Japanese Domestic Market and had only 27K miles on it. Because of differences between the Maxima version of the VG30 and the pickup version of the VG30, I have a bunch of leftover Maxima VG30 engine parts.


Exhaust Headers, with crossover pipe
Fuel Injection Assembly - fuel rail, injectors, throttle body, intake manifold, sensors, etc.
Valve Covers
Water Pump
Oil Pan
Vibration Damper and all the other pulleys
Motor Mounts
Power Steering Pump
Distributor cover and plug wire set
VG30 Long Block (block and heads from the pickup)
Many other misc engine parts

If you need any of this stuff send an email to [email protected] or call 434.825.1318. Tell me what part you want and how much you'll give me for it. I'll sell this stuff for almost any price. I don't want to throw it out, but I don't need these parts.

I would prefer someone who wants to buy all the parts at once. If anyone wants to come by in person, I live in central Virginia. 

Thank You

Matthew


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Please use the classifieds section.


----------

